# Trứng kém chất lượng nên dùng Ovaq1



## mekhoeconthongminh (10/8/20)

*Thuốc tái tạo niêm mạc tử cung bằng OvaQ1* - biện pháp hỗ trợ cho vợ chồng khao khát có con nhờ sự kết hợp ưu việt giữa Myo-inosytol và L- Argyrine, N-Acetyl L- Cysteine , CoQ10, folic, Zinc , Vitamin E, B6 , B12, v..v.. giúp hỗ trợ mang thai tự nhiên ở phụ nữ. 

  - Là thành tựu đặc biệt của Y Dược Việt Nam , OvaQ1 đang được nhận xét lâm sàng tại 2 bệnh viện : Phụ Sản Trung Ương và Bệnh Viện Hiếm Muộn Nam Học Hà Nội 

Tác Dụng  hỗ trợ tăng chất lượng, kích thước trứng , giúp trứng rụng đều ( điều hòa chu kì kinh nguyệt ) và tạo niêm mạc tử cung phù hợp. Đồng thời giúp tăng các dưỡng chất cần thiết giúp tăng khả năng thụ thai tự nhiên thành công. 



​*OvaQ1 hỗ trợ các trường hợp phụ nữ mang thai tự nhiên :*




    Chuẩn bị mang thai 
    Mắc chứng buồng trứng đa nang 
    Rối loạn phóng noãn ( kinh nguyệt không đều ) 
   Suy buồng trứng ( AMH thấp- chất lượng trứng kém )
    Hiếm muộn vô sinh không rõ nguyên nhân 
    Chuẩn bị kích trứng IUI, IVF 
    Vô kinh


*Vô kinh là gì?*

Vô kinh là tình trạng không xuất hiện kinh nguyệt liên tục một thời gian hoặc vĩnh viễn do rối loạn chức năng vùng dưới đồi, tuyến yên, buồng trứng , tử cung hoặc âm đạo.

*Vô kinh được chia thành 2 loại:*

Vô kinh nguyên phát: là trường hợp đã quá tuổi đáng lẽ phải có kinh mà vẫn không có

Vô kinh thứ phát: là người phụ nữ đã từng có kinh từ một lần trở lên nhưng lại không có trong 3 chu kỳ liên tục (có thể là trên dưới 3 tháng) trở lên.

Ngoài ra, vô kinh còn được chia ra 2 loại:

Vô kinh giả khi người phụ nữ vẫn có kinh hàng tháng nhưng máu kinh không chảy được ra ngoài (để biết là có xuất hiện kinh) mà lại đọng ở bên trong do khuyết tật ở bộ máy sinh dục như không có âm đạo, màng trinh bị bịt kín.

Vô kinh thật là trường hợp bộ máy sinh dục của người phụ nữ bên ngoài cấu tạo gần như bình thường nhưng từ tuổi dậy thì đến lúc trưởng thành chưa bao giờ thấy kinh.

*Nguyên nhân dẫn đến vô kinh*

Vô kinh do tình trạng toàn thân: người quá gầy yếu do suy dinh dưỡng, do thiếu máu, nhiễm độc, có bệnh gan, bệnh thận mạn tính....

Có người sau khi phải dùng dài ngày các thuốc an thần, thuốc chuyển hóa hoặc thuốc chống ung thư bị vô kinh.

Vô kinh có thể xuất hiện khi có những biến động về thần kinh quá mức như vui, buồn, sợ hãi, vất vả, thay đổi môi trường sống...

Vô kinh do rối loạn hoạt động nội tiết: vùng chỉ huy nội tiết ở trên não bị suy thoái, hoặc do tăng hoạt động quá mức toàn bộ hệ thống hay từng bộ phận làm ảnh hưởng đến các hoạt động của các bộ phận khác trong hệ thống đó.

Các rối loạn của các tuyến nội tiết khác trong cơ thể như tuyến thượng thận, tuyến giáp trạng...

Vô kinh do bất thường: dị tật, khuyết tật của cơ thể hoặc của bộ phận sinh dục, đặc biệt ở buồng trứng, tử cung.

Phụ nữ bị rối loạn di truyền về nhiễm sắc thể khiến cơ thể, đặc biệt bộ phận sinh dục không phát triển; người mang dị tật bẩm sinh: không có buồng trứng, không có tử cung.

Một số trường hợp tuy có buồng trứng, có tử cung nhưng lại không có âm đạo hoặc do màng trinh bịt kín âm đạo gây nên tình trạng vô kinh giả.

Những trường hợp do bệnh tật hay tai biến của sinh sản, gây tổn thương ở não hoặc phải cắt bỏ tử cung, buồng trứng sẽ bị vô kinh sau mổ.

Các bệnh ở tử cung, đặc biệt bệnh lao tử cung, những trường hợp phải nạo, hút nhiều lần khiến mất hết niêm mạc tử cung hoặc làm cho tử cung bị dính sẽ đưa đến thiểu kinh (kinh ít) hoặc vô kinh.

*Người bị vô kinh có thể mang thai được không?*

Đối với những người gặp phải vô kinh nguyên phát thì có rất nhiều khả năng buồng trứng hoạt động không bình thường, điều này khiến việc thụ thai trở nên khó khăn hơn so với những người bình thường.

Còn với những người mắc vô kinh thứ phát thì chu kỳ rụng trứng sẽ bị rối loạn, ảnh hưởng tới việc thụ thai hay nói cách khác việc thụ thai là rất khó khăn.

Chính vì thế, khi có biểu hiện vô kinh, phụ nữ nên sớm đến các trung tâm y tế, cơ sở chuyên khoa phụ sản để được thăm khám và chẩn đoán chính xác, từ đó có những phương pháp điều trị thích hợp.

*Dùng OvaQ1 có tốt không?*

Theo chứng nhận của Bộ Y Tế và  thử nghiệm lâm sàng tại bệnh viện phụ sản Trung ương, OvaQ1 là sản phẩm cung cấp hoạt chất Myo-inositol kết hợp với L-arginine, N-acetyl L-cysteine và các Vitamin & khoáng chất như vitamin E, Acid folic, Kẽm… là liệu pháp  giúp tác động trực tiếp vào Trứng, làm cho Trứng khoẻ, kích thích rụng trứng (trứng rụng đều khiến chu kỳ kinh nguyệt ổn định), tạo niêm mạc tử cung phù hợp cho thai nhi làm tổ.



​

Nếu trước nay, em chỉ tập trung vào làm kinh nguyệt đều mà bỏ qua chất lượng của trứng và niêm mạc tử cung thì sẽ rất khó giúp Trứng gặp tinh trùng để thụ thai thành công.

Nhiều cặp vợ chồng đã trải nghiệm và đánh giá dùng OvaQ1 có tốt. Liệu trình khuyến cáo của OvaQ1 là từ 2-3 tháng, vì 1 tháng chu kỳ kinh nguyệt mới diễn ra 1 lần. Sau 1 -2 tháng đầu kinh nguyệt và chất lượng trứng sẽ được cải thiện, sau đó mẹ cần duy trì để xác định ngày rụng trứng ở tháng thứ 2, cho đến chu kỳ thứ 3 là hoàn toàn có thể lên kế hoạch để thụ thai thành công rồi.

*Cách đặt mua OvaQ1 chính hãng*

Mẹ khỏe con thông minh cam kết cung cấp viên thực phẩm hỗ trợ kích trứng, tăng khả năng mang thai tự nhiên OVaQ1 chính hãng 100%, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Để mua sản phẩm bạn có thể đặt hàng online hoặc gọi số hotline 0942.666.800 để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể qua mua trực tiếp tại địa chỉ sau: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

